# Quitar la palabra (TEXT)



## Cordovilla Carlos (Ene 31, 2013)

como puedo quitar en Proteus v7.10 isis la palabra que dice ( TEXT ) cua*N*do se entra al carpeta de*-*material le abro una resistencia ejemplo,
R1
100K
( TEXT ) esta palabra como se elimina porque estor*B*a al hacer un diagrama y es muy molestoso
para mì concepto personal tengo la ver*SI*ón en DEMO espero que me ayuden con este problema
que tengo *Y*o no se puede tal*-*vez quitar esa palabra antes mencionada en cual *h*o en que ventana *h*o como se puede eliminar la palabra (TEXT), el programa es exelente por*_*lo*_*cual pido  ha ustedes que lo manejan este programa que para mi persona es muy inter*E*sante
por lo tanto les ruego me colaboren ya que  este maravilloso prog*R*ama esta mu*Y-* bueno para hacer
diagramas muy muy bueno.
Mi mail:


----------



## miguelus (Ene 31, 2013)

Buenos días Cordovilla Carlos

Para quitar la palabra "Text" sigue estos pasos...

En la Barra superior, pulsa Sobre "Template"...
En el Menú desplegable elije "Set Text Style?..
Se abrirá una ventana, en el Menú desplegable de opciones, elije "PROPIERTES".
Aparecerá una  cuadro de opciones, desactiva la denominada "Visible?”.
Pulsa sobre “Close” y como por arte de magia la palabra "Text" desparecerá de todos los Componentes.

Sal U2


----------

